# Touch Pressure Patch for the HP Touchpad & Markers App Review



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

[background=rgb(16, 151, 93)]j[/background][background=rgb(16, 151, 93)]csullins has produced a patch that will give our HP Touchpads much better responsiveness to different levels of touch pressure. As you can see in my video, this helps when running apps like "Markers".[/background]


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Link to patch? Thanks for vid!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pIt-pIt (Feb 5, 2012)

hey thx for the vid just wanted to say that i think its the app that is crashin wen you put your palm not the drivers beacuse if i enable touch pressure in my koi live wallpapper and i put my palm i does huge waves and i tried to make the wallpaper crash but with no succes so im pretty sure it your drawing app that has issues

btw sorry for my bad english


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/update-cm9-tenderloin-touch_pressure-201207141600.zip


----------



## Tch0rT (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry to necro this thread. I'd just like to say thanks for the patch and that it works in Sketchbook Pro. It seems like not all the brushes work with it but the air brush tool and "fat pencil 4" (not sure of what it's called) does for sure. Here's what I did with it.










Anyone want to help me win the Adonit art contest on FB? LOL I'm not sure I can spam the forum with that so I won't link it.


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Any reason why this feature is not part of the nightlies?


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Any reply to my above question?


----------



## drmarble (Jan 19, 2012)

Nobody bothered to commit it. It is just sitting there as a pending commit. I think that jcsullins or another cm maintainer has to +2 it to get it merged. It is also waiting in the wings on the cm 10 branch. jcsullins made the cm9 patch and I ported it to cm10. both work but neither is merged. I guess jcsullins doesn't really care that much about reporting touch pressure (how important is the Markers app anyway?) It looks like it could use some tweaking. You can look at it at: http://review.cyanog....org/#/c/20894/ .


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

drmarble said:


> Nobody bothered to commit it. It is just sitting there as a pending commit. I think that jcsullins or another cm maintainer has to +2 it to get it merged. It is also waiting in the wings on the cm 10 branch. jcsullins made the cm9 patch and I ported it to cm10. both work but neither is merged. I guess jcsullins doesn't really care that much about reporting touch pressure (how important is the Markers app anyway?) It looks like it could use some tweaking. You can look at it at: http://review.cyanog....org/#/c/20894/ .


The main reason it hasn't been committed is it doesn't scale the pressure appropriately if stylus mode is enabled.


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

drmarble said:


> The main reason it hasn't been committed is it doesn't scale the pressure appropriately if stylus mode is enabled.


Thank you for the info. I'm going to research what is stylus mode


----------

